# You don't need a gun or trap for a Yote



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

A New Hampshire man killed a coyote with his bare hands after it grabbed his 2-year-old son and dragged him to the ground.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/01/21/man-kills-coyote-who-attacked-son-sot-es-vpx.cnn


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Quote from the man, "That coyote was very much interested in living, but so were we."


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Doesnt seem like it would be difficult to kill one if you got ahold of it.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Said on the news the Yote had rabies and the guy was bit a couple of times.

*Rabies* is a viral disease that causes inflammation of the brain in humans and other mammals.[1] Early symptoms can include fever and tingling at the site of exposure.[1] These symptoms are followed by one or more of the following symptoms: violent movements, uncontrolled excitement, fear of water, an inability to move parts of the body, confusion, and loss of consciousness.[1] Once symptoms appear, the result is nearly always death.[1] The time period between contracting the disease and the start of symptoms is usually one to three months, but can vary from less than one week to more than one year.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sureshot006 said:


> Doesnt seem like it would be difficult to kill one if you got ahold of it.


Family tales of trapping support your view, but I haven't been there, nor done that.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Family tales of trapping support your view, but I haven't been there, nor done that.


Yea I've taken a deer by hand but only half its body was working. Gotta be stronger than a coyote.


----------

